# HELP!!! My pc light died...



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I have 36inch coralife 96watt pc light, and,after setting up my tank yesterday, light only worked for a couple of seconds and died. Now I'm not sure if the whole fixture or just the bulb died. Anybody got some extra bulb they want to sell? Don't mind the used one as I only need it to test the fixture, as long as it is the square pin type. I guess if its the fixture itself I'm thinking of replacing it with T5 HO.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you plan on coming to sauga, bring the fixture over and we can test out my bulbs and see if it's the ballast. Hopefully it's not the ballast or you're most likely SOL. IME, your PC bulbs go really dim rather than just dying on you.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Gucci....pm sent to you...


----------

